# Sticky  21 Guns~ A tribute to those who have fallen



## Melissa

Please use this thread to memoralize those veterans who are no longer with us.


----------



## tallpines

John Hartzheim, Appleton, WI----Viet Nam
He was my classmate.
He never came home.


----------



## Snowdancer

Lawrence E. Venier US Army-my dad who served in WWII in Burma and helped build the Burma Road-died Oct 1983

Lawrence Aldridge US Navy-my father in law who served in WWII in the Pacific theatre-died July 1990 


Gone but not forgotten


----------



## jillianjiggs

Adam Kinser
21, of Sacramento, California.
Kinser died west of Ghazni, Afghanistan, when a weapons cache prematurely exploded. He was assigned to the 304th Psychological Operations Company, U.S. Army Reserve, based in Sacramento, California. Died on January 29, 2004.

His widow is due this week, expecting a little baby boy.


----------



## moopups

Gary Maloy, a classmate, date uncertain, died saveing another soldier. About 20 more, names unknown. In Viet Nam we did not use regular names, each new guy was assigned a name by the the 'short timmers', those due to rotate soon. We did not get to know others, it was a waste to learn that. It was easier to say 'carrot top' or 'beach dude' than Joe Smith or Bob Brown. Same as today when men working high danger jobs, such as electrical linemen; do not use real names. Bridge painters do not know their coworkers by their real names either. I have worked with 'skinny cow', 'mamas boy' , and 'Ford dude' before this.

Garys parents were not very up to date as far as names goes, it was spelled 'Gray' Maloy, he is on the wall. I could allways 'sucker' him into a full- nelson when we wresled at lunch at school. He never had a life away from the static, never had a chance to grow as an individual, later, I thought I was done with this tear mess.


----------



## Bob in WI

WW1 several uncles who have long since passed away, and one aunt I know of. Probably even more.

WW2,My father, my father in law, my step father, and most of my uncles and one or two of my aunts. 

Korea, several cousins. 

Viet Nam, my self, my step brother, and many friends, some of whom did not return.


----------



## nostalgia

My father who served in the Korean War. I miss you Daddy and I will always love you. I will see you again in heaven and we can sit under the shade tree by the crystal sea and talk things over like we used too.  

Daddy almost lost his life when he nearly froze to death guarding an ammonition shack. He loved his country and his Heavenly Father. Thank you for being my father and for all that you did for our country. Mother misses you so.

April 12, 1933-July 1983


----------



## Marsh

My father 1946-1995 
who served in Vietnam from 1967-1968.
Murdered in 1995 while taking a walk in a park.

Daddy I miss you so. You gave me away only 6 months before, you walked me down the isle. I knew you were proud of me. Then someone took you away from me. You called me all the time, you raised me, you made me the woman I am today. We love you daddy, Rest In Peace!! We will meet again someday!


----------



## mamalisa

Charles N. Scherf, 20 years in the navy, best dad in the world

William Duell, USMC, died after returning from 'Nam, of psychological injuries received there.....


----------



## simpleman

My father, Ernest Sr.

Ernest


----------



## posifour11

my grandfather, PFC Charles Henry Crawford Sr.
128th Infantry Regiment
WWII New Guinea Campaign 17 jan 44, Battle of Leyte 14 nov 44



i had no idea how much the 21 gun salute meant until i had honor guard duty this memorial day. now, i'll never forget the feeling of being part of it.


----------



## Bink

George Keene Black
1917-2004
WWII, Korea​
Father, died this past June 2.
The Honor Guard at the military service did a beautiful job. We could believe that they grieved with us.


----------



## Job's3dAnswer

Melissa said:


> Please use this thread to memoralize those veterans who are no longer with us.


My Uncle, Anthony "Bud" L.P. Wermuth, Sr., USMA 1940. Uncle Bud went through West Point, served in W.W.II, and later taught at the Academy. My Dad asked him "Why West Point?". Bud told him that it was the hardest thing for a poor kid from South Philly to do!

Another Uncle, Harry Tisdale, served in the U.S.A.F.

My Cousin, Paul Fischer, Vietnam Vet, Died from Agent Orange 2 months before the Wall was dedicated.


----------



## RaspberryFlyer

I'm new, but hope you do not mind my entering in a family member here:


Tech Sgt. Dennis M. Catoire, Jr. 67'th Armored Regiment, 2'nd Armor Division

Enlisted in December of 1941.

Killed in Action in the Ardennes Forest, Belgium, Christmas Day, 1944


Dennis trained at Fort Benning, Georgia, and in Patton's big domestic tank training war games in South Carolina and Louisiana during early 1942 after basic.

In either late 1942 or early 1943, Dennis and his tank unit was shipped out to North Africa to fight Rommel's Afrika Corps (Rommel was Hitler's greatest general, if you recall, and was killed himself not long before Dennis died, when he was involved in the plot to assassinate Hitler).

After Rommel's forces were defeated in North Africa, Dennis unit was sent to fight the Germans and Italians as General Patton's forces liberated Italy from the Fascists.

After Italy was liberated, Dennis' unit was sent to England to await the D-Day invasion.

Dennis' unit was sent onto the beachhead right between the Omaha and Utah beaches the day after D-Day (7 June 1944), assigned the task of breaking down the cement hedgerows and getting tanks past Rommel's awesome coastal barriers at Normandy. I am not sure how long he personally was on that beach, using his tank as a battering ram, only that his unit had some presence on that beach for the next two weeks. 

After he got off that beach, he was part of the force that liberated France, and then Holland, and then Belgium.

The boys hoped that the war would be won by Christmas, and they could all get home shortly thereafter. But Hitler had other plans.

Just when it looked like the Allies were unstoppable in their assault against the Germans, Hitler mustered up every last tank he could get his hands on, as many trained tank crews as he could get his hands on (and sent alot of other tank crews in without hardly any training at all), and gathered every drop of gasoline he could get his hands on -- for one last, great, counter offensive, designed to divide the Allied forces in half and eventually to drive them off of the continent.

History calls this last great German counteroffensive The Battle of the Bulge, and most of it took place in Belgium, primarily in the thick Ardennes Forest, between 16 Dec 1944 and about 15 January 1944.

Dennis' unit was far south of the fighting when it began on 16 Dec 1944. But when it looked like the Germans could take a key city in the region called Bastogne, and they just might reach the American fuel dump on the Meuse River and be able to replenish their tanks to continue the fight -- it was at that moment of desperation that General George Patton told Eisenhower that his crack armor division -- 2'nd Armored -- the tank boys he trained himself in Louisiana, Georgia and South Carolina -- he was sure that those boys could move up from where they were, though the ice, blizzard, zero visibility, and narrow forest roads too narrow for tanks to drive -- and he could get them up to the Bastogne/Meuse River area in just 4 days! 

Only General Patton would have ever been daring enough to try a manuever like that, and only his crack 2'nd Armored Division could have ever pulled it off.

But they did it, somehow -- and because it was considered to be an impossible task, they caught the Germans totally off guard.

2'nd Armored Division was not the only key unit in this fight -- the 101'st Airborne Division was parachuted into Bastogne to hold it until relief could arrive, and they did hold it under impossible odds. 82'nd Airborne also shone brightly in this fight, as did a few other British and American units.

But there is no doubt that Hitler could not have been stopped, had it not been for the miraculous breakthrough of 2nd Armored and a few other units of the 3'rd Army. They made it up there in just four days, and managed to stop the German forces JUST ONE SINGLE MILE from the American gasoline depot on the Meuse River.

It was on the 26'th of December, that day when 2'nd Armored stood on the defense of that gasoline depot and stopped the mechanically superior 2nd Panzer Division's Tiger tanks. 

As it happened, that was the day the war was effectively won. This is because the Germans were so low on fuel that if they could not get the American gasoline, their tanks were not going to be able to fight. 2nd Armored kept them from getting that gasoline. And the 101'st Airborne kept them from capturing the key city of Bastogne, which they had to have. It was the 26'th of December, the day that the 101'st was finally sent reinforcements (their ranks were significantly thinned by days of almost no rations, heavy losses, and rapidly dwindling ammo supplies) So that is the day that Bastogne's fate was secured as well.

There were four more months of fighting, but they were mostly mop up work. The was was effectively won on 26 Dec. 1944, the day that Hitler lost too many men and too many tanks to continue a real fight.


But my great uncle, Tech Sgt. Dennis Catoire, DIED THE DAY BEFORE THE WAR WAS EFFECTIVELY WON. To make his death more tragic, he DIED ON CHRISTMAS DAY.


Dennis joined up right after Pearl Harbor, and actively fought that ruthless, bloody war against Hitler through pretty much all the campaigns until his death on Christmas Day.

It just always seemed to me so tragic that, after sacrificing so much for so long, he had the misfortune of being killed in action by the Germans in the last 24 hours before the outcome of the war was effectively decided.


----------



## johnghagen

Dewey Morse Allways on the wild side and tough as hell.Died 3 days in country Dec.1969 onery but a good friend


----------



## mensamule

My brother, Jon Nelson, who died of wounds received in Viet Nam. He was still a baby, only 19. Several Maloy cousins and uncles in WWll who were a little before my time so I shall never know them.
My step-father, Billy Guynes, 26 years in the Navy and Army. Served in WWll and Korea without getting a scratch. Died of Cancer at age 72. Wonderful, loving man and I will always miss him.


----------



## mistletoad

These are the brave men of our family who died serving their countries, their sacrifice means they will never be forgotten.

Robert Lorraine Fisher, KIA 16 November 1918 5th Bn., Northumberland Fusiliers. My great grandfather. He did not die in the service of the United States, but I find it impossible not to think of him on Memorial Day.

Robert H. Hill, KIA 7 October 1944 when his B17 exploded over Coerde near Muenster.

Alexander Williams, 4th Virginia Militia, died of disease 1 January 1815.

Our family has provided soldiers for every conflict from the American Revolution to Vietnam, we count ourselves lucky that only three did not make it home.


----------



## Merrique

Harold Dewey Ray, died 1985. Served in France, WW II, Army. My grandfather was a short, red-headed, Irishman who loved a good fight.

John Crow, died 2004, lied about his age to join the Army, one of the soldiers who stormed and was wounded on the beaches in Normandy. My husband's grandfather.

I would also like to honor the veterans in our family who are still with us:

Herbert Carl Wright, served in France and Italy, WWII, Army, my maternal grandfather.

Richard Lee Robb, USMC, two tours in Vietnam, my stepfather and a great man.

God bless the soldiers and be with them and their families.


----------



## Meg Z

I didn't realize this sticky was here. I had posted this on June 3, 2005 in the family forum.

HT member RachL, who I met here on the Veterans forum when I first found HT, lost her husband in Iraq. I don't know which exact day he died, but it was front page news on June 3.

I will not post his name. If RachL stops by, she can edit to add it.

RachL has a 16 year old son, and another who is 4 or 5. I met them, and the older son is a true gentleman, the younger bright, and eager to learn, and also one of those rare, well mannered kids. Losing their father will be tough. 

Please keep RachL in your thoughts as she adjusts to life without.....

Meg


----------



## Meg Z

David Gilchrist, retired 7th Special Forces Group medic, and contract medic instructor died July 21, 2005. 

He leaves a wife and 16 year old son.

Dave was a career SF medic, who did his time, and then stayed on to train more like him. He was one of the good guys. 

We'll miss him.

Meg


----------



## southrngardngal

I would like to honor the service of my Daddy: Alfred Johnny (A.J.) Browning, Jr. WW II Army Veteran. Died May15, 1985 

My Father-In-Law: William James Roberson, Sr, WW II Navy Veteran. Died November 4, 1985.

Joshua Shane Ladd: Iraqi Freedom Veteran. Died in combat May 1, 2004 at the age of 20 years old.

Matthew Stovall: Iraqi Freedom Veteran. Died in combat (date uncertain) 2004 at the age of 24.

Also, I would like to honor my DH who is a Viet Nam veteran and our SIL, DS AND DGS who have and are serving in Iraq. 

Thank you to all veterans for your service to keep our country free.


----------



## carly

My father, Rees White, Radioman 1st Class, on the Arizonia on 7 December 1941 early in the morning. He survived.

My brother Rod White, US Navy in VietNam, dying of lung complications and other related diseases from AGENT ORANGE. 

My first husband, Charles Alton Fagan, Tet, 1968, US Army, Made it home, but with emotional problems and now is in end stages of Huntington's Disease. (not related to wartime; a genetic disease)

My second husband, David Edwin Hammer, US Army, Communications, 1969-1972. Made it home with an angel on his shoulder. Still has sad days and times....became member of White House Communications for 5 Presidents till Clinton came in.

My partner now, William M. Coe, USN, 1961-1965, injured in an explosion of a jeep running over a land mine in Cambodia 1962. Was he really there? His DD214 says not.....lost his left ankle, but they saved his foot. 45% disability.

So many friends I cannot begin to mention here, Dave Cliff, Construction Corp, US Army; Ron Greene, medic; Mike Jewell, medic; many more.....most came home, some did not.

I thank them all, and many more who fought in other centuries, that we tend to forget about......


A work on that, in one of my books of poetry: read free form, prose style, please~~~~~~~

ANCESTORS

CARLYLYN COE


I saw your face the other day 
On a poster at a Fort long ago used for safety, now a park. 
You were marching out of Fort Ticonderoga, the year was 1763 
Indians screaming, war clubs swinging, 
Thank God, you were at the end of the line. 

I saw you at Saratoga, wintering with Washington's troops, 
No food, no shoes and not much hope, 
But you were there just the same, 
As you were again at Fort Ti, ten years past that first fateful time 
And was repeated again two months later 
When your troops came away with the day. 

You re appeared in 1812 in the War named for that year 
And though you fought quite bravely 
Your widow still shed a tear. 

Many years passed; I saw you stand up to be counted 
For the side you proclaimed to be "right" 
And you wore your dark blue coat proudly 
Fighting long into the dark night. 

The turn of the century brought your presence again, 
"Over There" in France 
Among the fields of poppies, still believing there could be a chance. 


In the forties you were there still fighting, as foreign planes flew over your ship 
And you swam through fire on water to continue your worldly trip. 

Nineteen sixty eight found you brave, fighting for those you could save 
In a place called Vietnam, a place that made you a man. 
You lost your innocence and came home 
Completely changed, sad and condemned 
You carried the guilt of being alive for those that had no chance. 
You filled our VA hospitals and left them with your blood 
Your bodies and minds all broken, 
Horrible emotional flood. 

I do not see you now; for present and future wars carry not your seed 
To cast upon the winds and hasten your noble deeds. 

Your children all dead, buried and gone, 
From you they inherited brave acts that go on 
In the memories of those left behind. 
You, our grandfathers, great many times 
Gave us freedom, dignity, courage; 
A country I am proud to call mine. 

Thank you, all my ancestors 
For the giving and taking of lives 
For without your braveness, dedication and beliefs 
America would not have stood as tall.


----------



## Faith Farm

Spec. Jarad Lennard was killed in Afgan campaign Sunday May 28th, 2006.
We love him and will miss him so. He truly loved the Lord and is an inspiration to me.

!971 CWO Douglas O'Neil flew a medivac mission to save lives and didn't return.
WE went into the service together, I came home he didn't.

Lt Col Robert Templeton my uncle flew Berlin raids, Koran war, VN.
McCue brothers WWll. Uncle Charlie a scout with Patton, Uncle Joe
flew supply runs in Burma. All gone now but still very proud.


----------



## Turkeyfether

CIVIL WAR : under Admiral Farragut:Navy Great Grandfather WilliamLawler Clerk:Went deaf from the shelling & wrote a letter to congress requesting federal disability assistance to vets. who went deaf as a result of the war. It was denied.

Spanish American War: Grandfather Patrick McCue & great Uncle Danny Burns(cavalry).

Viet Nam War: To my friends in Bayonne,NJ who gave their lives:All marines!
Sonny Smith;Jackie Folger;Dougie O'neill. :angel: 

Iraq: To my friend Al Sherman from the Jersey Shore area (Neptune area) who was killed with his buddies in his Jeep when a bomb went off.I worked with him in the E.R. in a busy Jersey Hospital.We enjoyed the gun catalogues (as hunters will do!) Al went off to regular duty in the reserves until it was time to go overseas.A TRUE JARHEAD to be proud of and GREATLY missed! :angel:


----------



## jamesdel

I am here to ask remberanc for my Brothers That gave up their lives In 1983 In all the places we were.
I will never forget you,
Jim


----------



## Gunner0331

LCPL Lonnie Hargrove USMC
15 May 1975
Koh Tang, Cambodia

Hargrove hated the Corps. He married his high school sweetheart right after boot and wanted nothing more than to be with her. But the Corps is small, and the deployment schedule brutal. He was away from his new bride for months on end. But in the end, as the platoon was trying to make it to the helos to get off that stinking island, he held his ground with that awesome M-60 long enough for us to get away. 

He hated the Corps, but he loved his brothers enough to give his life so that we might live.

Semper fi, my friend
Gunner B


----------



## Paul72

I would like to honor the memory of my father-in-law, Daniel "Dick" Edwards, 1930-1999, U.S. Army in Germany during the Berlin Airlift, Member of Army equestrian team


----------



## skruzich

Cpl. Pablo V. Mayorga
KIA April 15, 2006
killed by IED in Anwar provence.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Russell W. Beers, Sr.
Machinist Mate 1st Class
USN, Ret.

First enlisted in 1954..... finally retired 1987.
Stationed on many bases and ships during those years.... was most proud of serving on the first nuclear powered aircraft carrier, the USS Enterprise, and was a Plank Owner. It was commissioned in 1962, the year I was born. 

He was proud to serve his country.

My Daddy....... I miss him still.


----------



## Scabbard

Donald R. Johnston, Joey Smith, Alan Caldwell, Jared Walding, Charles Plott...all these boys were classmates at Baker High School. All these boys became men and died much to soon. I think of them often. They all were good soldiers, strong and brave. Donald was in my regiment. His MOH citation reads: 

For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity in action at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty. Sp4c. Johnston distinguished himself while serving as a mortarman with Company D, at a fire support base in Tay Ninh Province. Sp4c. Johnston's company was in defensive positions when it came under a devastating rocket and mortar attack. Under cover of the bombardment, enemy sappers broke through the defensive perimeter and began hurling explosive charges into the main defensive bunkers. Sp4c. Johnston and 6 of his comrades had moved from their exposed positions to 1 of the bunkers to continue their fight against the enemy attackers. As they were firing from the bunker, an enemy soldier threw 3 explosive charges into their position. Sensing the danger to his comrades, Sp4c. Johnston, with complete disregard for his safety, hurled himself onto the explosive charges, smothering the detonations with his body and shielding his fellow soldiers from the blast. His heroic action saved the lives of 6 of his comrades. Sp4c. Johnston's concern for his fellow men at the cost of his life were in the highest traditions of the military service and reflect great credit upon himself, his unit, and the U.S. Army.

Please remember all of them.


----------



## FourDeuce

To the members of one unit I served with, (K Trp, 3rd Squadron, 2nd Armored Cavalry Regiment) who died in Operation Desert Storm. The unit guarded the Czech border from the end of World War II until Desert Storm, then was sent to Saudi Arabia in time for Desert Shield/Desert Storm.


----------



## nermal64

These are a few of the fallen comrads of the 70th Engineer Battalion, 3rd Brigade,
1st Armored Division.

http://ww2.lakeland.cc.il.us/nmorgan/tributepage.html
I have a web page that is a result of homework for a class. I included a tribute page to several of our fallen heroes! My college will display the page till Aug 22, 2006.


1st SGT Timmy Millsap KIA April 25, 2005
1st Sgt. Timmy J. Millsap 39 Company A, 70th Engineer Battalion, 3rd Brigade, 1st Armored Division Wichita, Kansas Died on April 25, 2005, in Baghdad, Iraq, of injuries sustained when a roadside bomb exploded near his Humvee in Taji, Iraq. I mentioned that my son was injured in Iraq. His 1st SGT Timmy Milsap, was killed in the attack.


PFC. Seferino J. Reyna
20 Company A, 70th Engineer Battalion, 3rd Brigade, 1st Armored Division Phoenix, Arizona Killed when a roadside bomb detonated near his military vehicle in Taji, Iraq, on August 7, 2005.

.

Spc. Matthew A. Koch
23 Company C, 70th Engineer Battalion, 3rd Brigade, 1st Armored Division West Henrietta, New York Killed when a roadside bomb detonated near his military vehicle in Taji, Iraq, on March 9, 2005. He was based at Fort Riley Kansas.

These are 2 local boys that were killed.

Cpl Ryan J. Buckley
Nokomis, Illinois Cpl Ryan J. Buckley 21, 2nd Battalion, 506th Infantry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division; Died of injuries sustained when a roadside bomb detonated near his Humvee during combat operations in Baghdad, Iraq, on June 23, 2006

Chief Warrant Officer 2 Christopher B. Donaldson
Effingham/Shumway, IL. Christopher B. Donaldson was killed in Kunar Province, Afghanistan May 5, 2006 while conducting combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. Donaldson, 28, was a CH-47 Chinook helicopter pilot assigned to Company B, 3rd Battalion, 10th Aviation Regiment, 10th Mountain Division (LI), Fort Drum, N.Y. He graduated from Effingham High School.


----------



## wc's ladybug

John Jinks - My Greatgrandfather - Civil War - Army
Lloyd Dille - My Daddy - WW11 -I miss you Daddy - Army Med
Kenneth E. Dille - My Uncle - Korea - Army 
Larry Johnson - My cousin - Viet Nam - Navy
Ronald Ash - My cousin - Viet Nam - Marines - Semper Fi Ronnie 

I fear the tears have just begun for those of left behind.


----------



## dagwood

For my Dad who survived the Omaha beach landing but never lost the memories.

For my Uncle who gave all in Korea.

For my kid brother who gave all in Iraq-2003.

For the buddies I lost in Nam 67-70. I really miss you guys.


----------



## vicker

Dennis Lee (Little Man) McCraken served in the U. S. Army during Vietnam. He was a munitions handler and truck driver. Born November 1 1948, Dennis died October 28 2006 at 7:00pm. He was a co-worker of mine and a friend to all who knew him. He never had a bad thing to say about anyone and was quick with a joke or a funny story. Dennis will be missed. :cowboy:


----------



## doodlemom

My dad WWII, Korea, died 1988


----------



## fireman_dan

My Dad, Army Air force WWII
My Uncles U.S. Navy WWII

and to the Guardsmen and reservist who trained were I work and not made it back from the sandboxes.


----------



## TNHermit

Todd Goebel My stepson since 9mo old. 
E5 Navy search/air rescue. 34 Desert Storm

The 35 guys we left behind 1968/69
The guys we left behind in 70/71


----------



## tallpines

Buried my Uncle Barney on Saturday---------Full military funeral---------he was 84.

He joins his brothers--------also, military servicemen-------Robert, Donald, Frank, Earl, and Dean. A remaining brother, Uncle John joined the group of verterans at the cemetary who held the flags-------and the younger army personal folded the flag that draped the coffin, and another played taps.

Another page of history has been closed.


----------



## NightHawk

Thank You.


----------



## longshot38

here is a link to a tribute to Canadian fallen in Afganistan


http://www.putfile.com/nbsailor


"They shall not gow old as we who are left grow old....


----------



## heather

David B. Metheny
WW II B-17 Pilot
First Bombers over Berlin

died 1970

RIP


----------



## Cabin Fever

On the six anniversary of my Dad's passing......

A WWII Veteran and my hero!

Dad at Pearl Harbor









Dad (back row, center) after the Battle of Saipan


----------



## lwj2

C.N. Scherf, USN -- WWII
T.R. Lee, USA -- Korea
A. Jester, USN -- WWII
R. Hill-Murray, British Indian Army -- WWI, Afghanistan, WWII
R.H. Brown, USA -- WWI, WWII
A.E. Weeks, USA -- WWII

Absent Companions!


----------



## texastami

SPC. Michelle Ring...7/02/81 to 7/05/07

She lived in Martin, Tenn., and died July 5 of wounds sustained from enemy mortar fire in Baghdad, Iraq. She was assigned to the 92d Military Police Battalion, Fort Benning, Ga.

She had just re-enlisted a few weeks before......

Michelle was a wonderful mother to two young boys (ages 3,5) She loved those boys with all her heart!! Her decision to join the Army made her and her family so proud; serving her country with pride. Knowing the sacrifice it would be; leaving her two boys behind to do a job that she felt she had to do.

Her parents (who live about 30 miles from me) are planning to raise her oldest child (father was killed in an accident some time ago) and the youngest is with his father in TN.

My heart and prayers go out for this young woman and her family....

Lord Jesus help us as we mourn, comfort us with the knowledge of your love which is stronger than death. Enable us to trust you for the future of our love ones and ourselves. Help us to cast all of our care on you, knowing that the grave holds no power over those who trust in you. Amen.


----------



## longshot38

this is a link to a memorial site set up for Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy, age 20, of St. Lawrence Newfound and my wife's cousin. he was tragically killed in action by an IED in Afghanistan on Easter Sunday 2007. Kevin was 20 years old. They were providing escort duty to convoys supplying Operation Atilla in Helman province in southern Afghanistan. Six members of Hotel Company were killed in the same action when an IED penetrated their LAV 3 personnel vehicle. they were the crack squad of the company 2 other soldiers were also injured in the attack

http://www.discoverstlawrence.com/kevin_kennedy/

*They will not grow old as we who are left grow old
age will not weary them,
nor the years condemn
At the going down of the sun and in the morning we shall remember them.

the Act of Rememberance.*

dean


----------



## Linebacker

Dustin Carrol OIF KIA JUL 2005 Co A 230 Engineers
Dustin Laird OIF KIA AUG 2006 913th ENG CO

My brothers in arms, I am so proud to have served with you. Although your time with us seemed so short, your sacrafice will always be remembered and my memories of yall cherished. :angel:


----------



## Guest

In memory of my father..
Dwayne Darwin Bruce..1923-1983 and his best friend, Sgt. Leslie Graves.
US Army 36th division. He fought in North Africa and then in Sicily where he was severely wounded at the Rapido River when he stepped on a land mine. His good friend, Sgt. Graves picked him up and carried him over a mile to the field hospital. I was named after Sgt. Leslie Graves. Leslie Graves fought in WWll and Korea..then came home to Oklahoma on leave and drowned in a fishing accident.

56 years later, my mother showed me a regimental pin..it had the name of Sgt. Graves etched into the back of it..I contacted Sgt. Grave's family..his nephew was a Master Sgt. in the Army, ready to retire..Master Sgt. Ron Graves ( ret) now has that regimental pin that his Uncle had given to my father..brothers in arms.


----------



## rosemomof3

My Uncle Greg Hankamer - Veitnam
I wish my kids had gotten the chance to know you....


----------



## slu

Michael "Mick" Finn, Effingham(?), IL barely a year out of high school, stepped on a mine and lost both legs and his life before he could be medevac'd out. 

Sorry "Mick", I think of you often.


----------



## MariaAZ

My father, almost 30 years in the Army and served in WWII, Korea and Viet Nam. He passed away this past March.


----------



## bridget

Howard Mitchell (MOOPUPS) Hearn 7/6/49-2/19/2008


He never stopped fighting that war.


----------



## oldgaredneck

to my departed brother and sister veterans - I salute you all!
to my surviving brother and sister veterans - thank you all for serving our beloved country!


----------



## ninny

bridget said:


> Howard Mitchell (MOOPUPS) Hearn 7/6/49-2/19/2008
> 
> 
> He never stopped fighting that war.


That damn war is still taking a toll.

Rest easy Moopups, your watch is over. 

Those of us that were there haven't forgotten, those that weren't there will never know. 

.


----------



## ninny

A good friend died Feb. 22, '08.

James Scott Whitlock, Jr. 66 yrs. old

Served as a medic in the Navy.

This man was as good as gold. More of a brother to me than my real brothers.

I will truly miss this fellow.

R.I.P. Scott


.


----------



## Cabin Fever

My uncle, Gordon J. Thompson (see: www.GordonJThompson.com ) went to meet his maker on February 15, 2008. A WWII Army Air Force veteran, B-24 gunner, shot down over the Brenner Pass. Wounded while parachuting and interned at a German POW camp until liberated by Pattonâs tank corps. Uncle Gordy was laid to rest, with full military honors, at Fort Snelling National Cemetery.


----------



## gleanerl

My step-dad, 
Warren W. White
WWII - USN - Armed Guard- Atlantic/European Theatre 
June 13, 1924-Jan. 26, 2008
He was proud of his service and just as proud of all those who followed.
Military honors at Burr Oak, KS w/Naval detail from Ft. Riley Kansas.


----------



## ceresone

Ed Trullinger, known to many around the world as "Sarge," served in WW2, Korea, Vietnam, and various other skirmishes around the world--died yesterday.
He had knee replacement surgery Dec19, 06, went into a coma that night, was coming out of it 20 months later-and died.
You're walking straight in Heaven, Big Brother--I'm proud of you.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes

Samual Duanne Hunt

And to those who served along side


----------



## BuckBall

From my old unit:

Operator Mechanic (Communications) Second Class Ian Seymour RN, 148 Commando Battery Royal Artillery, aged 29 years, from Poole in Dorset...On 9 April, the funeral took place of Operator Mechanic (Communications) Second Class Ian Seymour RN, killed in a helicopter accident in the Gulf on 21 March. The funeral followed service at St. Michael's Church, Hamworthy, Poole, and was conducted with full military honours.

From my former unit:

It is with very deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm the death of Sergeant Les Hehir (pronounced 'HEAR'), of 29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery. Aged 34, Les was married, with two sons, and lived in Poole, Dorset.

Major John Francis is Families Officer with 29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery at its Plymouth base. He said:

"The loss of three fine members is acutely felt by us all. That they served with the same Battery only heightens the sense of grief. Together with the deaths of our two Army personnel, Sergeant Hehir and Lance Bombardier Evans, we mourn also for Ian Seymour, a naval rating who had been with 29 Commando since 1999 and was very much a part of Regiment life. Our thoughts remain very much with their families at this time."

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence confirms the death of Lance Bombardier Llywelyn Karl Evans, 29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery. He was 24 years old and from Llandudno

Nicknamed 'Welly', he had been in the army since 1996, passing through ATR Pirbright and after completing training at Larkhill successfully completed the Commando Course in December 1996. He had served in Sierra Leone and Afghanistan. He was engaged to Miss Rebecca Williams and his younger brother is serving in the same unit.

His father, Gordon Evans, gave the following statement:

"On behalf of my whole family, I wish to say that we are all devastated by the loss of our son Llywelyn Karl Evans. Whilst we are deeply saddened, we are, and always will be proud of him. We would like to thank all of the family, friends and local people for their flowers and messages of support. This has given us great strength."

Major John Francis is Families Officer with 29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery at its Plymouth base. He said:

"The loss of three fine members is acutely felt by us all. That they served with the same Battery only heightens the sense of grief. Together with the deaths of our two Army personnel, Sergeant Hehir and Lance Bombardier Evans, we mourn also for Ian Seymour, a naval rating who had been with 29 Commando since 1999 and was very much a part of Regiment life. Our thoughts remain very much with their families at this time."

And lastly, a good mate of mine

It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence has to confirm that Captain James Linton collapsed and died on 18 July following a training run at a British base in Az Zubayr.

Aged 43, he was married with three children and served with 40 Field Regiment, Royal Artillery. His family have been informed, and the media are requested to respect their privacy at this very difficult time. Our thoughts are with them and Captain Linton's friends and colleagues.


----------



## Frenchy

This is in honor of my Dad who just passed away the 25th of Dec 2008 ......

He entered the Navy in Jan 1956 an retired in Jan 1976 he was always very proud of his military service an the fact that he came from a military family an also that 2 of his sons was able to serve in active duty as well an that the other one was to go on to collage an then into working with the Navy ......he was stationed in several places around the country as well as in Newfoundland and Bermuda..........he was a Radioman/1st Tech. aboard the P5M an P2V aircraft as well as the EC-121 seaplane aircraft.........He was also a instructor at AT school in Millington Tn from 1960-1964........His only time served aboard ship was on the USS Constellation from Jan-Oct 1973 off the coast of Vietnam

His squadrons were:
HTG-8
VP-45
VW-11
VP-7
VAQ-129
VAQ-134

I am so very proud of my father an will dearly miss him each an every day ..................I love you very much Poppa


----------



## anette

He left you a lot of good memories, treasure each one. Hope each day is a little better than the last.

anette


----------



## msta999

My father who served in WWII who is no longer with us; The mechanic I knew who served with us (2/3rd FA) in Desert Storm, then came back to Germany and died in an accident; The guys I met who were attached to us (81st Bde) from California who died in Iraq (OIF 2) ; Those from 81st Bde who gave their lives to serve; And to all their families who have to do without their loved ones.


----------



## jane2256

This was sent to me today, I thought I'd share it here.
http://home.comcast.net/~singingman7/TNOTW.htm
(I hope it works)


----------



## hardrock

My FIL passed away yesterday 9/20/10. He was a naval radar man on the USS Sabo Island, a baby flattop. He was with 'Taffy2' and was at most of the pacific battles. He was awarded many medals. He was 84 yo.

My wife is a geneaologist and studies history. She discovered that her father and my father were both at the invasion of Okinawa. My dad was a naval 'medic' attached to the Marines. He is still alive and is 82 yo.


----------



## TexasAggie

Dick Winters 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I read on a news site that Dick Winters, Commander, E Co (Easy Company), 506th PIR, 101st Airborne Div died today. This was the commander of the unit in the Band of Brothers. RIP. 

LTC, EN, Ret


----------



## TexasAggie

I have cousin, on my Mom's side - her sister, and he came to visit us when we lived in Northern VA to make a scrapping on the wall of a cousin on his father's side who was killed in VN.


----------



## txplowgirl

To an uncle I never met.
Dan. D. Marshall, died 1943 by a sniper in Bataan.

To my father who I miss very much.
Eldon E. (Tuffy) Marshall, WW11, died of colon cancer in Sept. '02 at the age of 74.

And to all of my relatives that has fought from the Revolutionary war down to Afganistan. I'm glad to be a part of your family.


----------



## tinknal

My Dad, Marvin Donald Lidbom, B29 Master Gunner WWII.

My "Uncle" Walter Steiner, Seabee, Siapan, WWII.

My Uncles Jay Leach and Warren Nelson, WWII.

John Tracy, Vietnam, bronze star.

Father in Law, Jay Anderson, Army artilleryman, Philippines, WWII.

Warren Steiner, Waist Gunner, Vietnam.

Uncle Clyde Anderson, KIA, Italy, WWII.


----------



## grandma12703

My father - Larry Riley - United States Marine Corp.
Killed in Vietnam in 1968
He left behind a wife and toy baby girls.

I want to say thank you and show them I honor their service to our county. My sister(air force), nephews(air force), niece(army), grandfathers on both sides(army/marine corp, aunt(army), uncles(army/marine corp., and so many more.


----------



## longshot38

i hope we can honor our Canadian Heros here as well.

this is my wife's cousin who was killed in action in Hellman province Afghanistan *April 8, 2007*.



Kevin was part of Hotel Company, 2nd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment. He was killed, along with 5 others of the same Company, when their Light Armour Vehicle struck an IED made from an artillery shell. Kevin was 21years old.

_They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old, 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning we shall Remember them.

We Shall Remember them.
_


----------



## catspjamas

My brother, Allen. He joined the Navy in Sept. 1988 and was killed in the turret explosion on the USS Iowa on April 19, 1989. He was 31 years old.


----------



## vicker

Tom Arant, one of the greatest generation, 92yo. A good man. 
http://www.dukesharleyfuneralhome.c...tails.cfm?o_id=2196310&fh_id=12290#obituaries


----------

